
How Mobile is Disrupting Even the Most Successful Internet Products - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/mobile-frequency-of-use/
======
vpears87
110 times a day? Wow! The user interaction and ongoing connectivity that
mobile provides is incredible.

